# Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Moin Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem sehr guten System, mit dem ich Battlefield 3 ohne Probleme Spielen kann.

Mein Budget ist knapp 1400€ groß oder klein. 

Leider hab ich selber wenig Ahnung davon wie welche Komponenten zusammenarbeiten oder auch nicht.

Ich habe mir bei Kiebel einen PC ausgesucht der mir gut gefällt.



 *Prozessor*                                         AMD Phenom II X6 1100T, 6x3.3 GHz
 *Speicher*                                         8 GB DDR3-1600 (2x4GB, PC3-12800), Dual Channel
 *Grafikkarte* nVidia GeForce GTX570 1280MB DDR5 PCI-E
 *Mainboard*                                         ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, AMD890FX, AM3, ATX
*Sound* Supreme FX X-Fi 7.1
 *1. Festplatte*                                         OCZ Agility 3 - SSD - 120 GB - SATA-600
*2. Festplatte* 2000GB SATA II Festplatte
 *1. Laufwerk* LG BluRay Leser
*Netzteil* 700W beQuiet! System Power
*Kühler* CoolerMaster Hyper TX3
Das ist so ungefähr was ich gerne hätte.

Was haltet ihr davon oder habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?


Vielen Dank 

nappy


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Bei deinem Budget solltest du ein Sandy Bridge System nehmen.
Moment, ich such dir mal was raus, was du praktisch so bestellen kannst und damit ist dann Battlefield in Max möglich.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Wow geht das hier schnell!

DANKE!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

So, hier kommt es.
Sandy System mit einem i7 2600k und der GTX 580, mehr Spiele Power geht nur noch mit Multi GPU, was ich persönlich aber nicht empfehle.
ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBG4A-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK014) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
LG Electronics BH10LS30 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series 400R (CC9011011-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Damit hast du das Budget noch nicht ganz ausgeschöpft, aber mehr brauchst du nicht. Du kannst das 2x4GB Kit auch 2 Mal kaufen, wenn du 16GB RAM willst.

Ach ja, falls du noch eine Soundkarte willst:
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

bei dem system gibt es wohl wirklich nichts hinzuzufügen (würde nur nen anderen cpu kühler rauf setzen, thermalright silverarrow oder thermalright macho hr02, aber das ist geschmackssache) , es sei denn denn du willst irgendwann dochmal auf ein sli system umrüsten bräuchtest du ein stärkeres netzteil und ein anderes board (die kosten dann aber 200+€). 
wenn du das aber jetzt schon ausschließen kannst, die nachteile sind leider doch nicht gerade gering(hitze, lautstärke, mikroruckeln, stromverbrauch), dann kauf dir einfach das system von quantenslipstream, das ist in auf jeden fall top.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Ich hab den Macho deswegen nicht genommen, weil er erst mal schlecht lieferbar ist und zweitens man immer noch das extra Kit für Asus Bretter braucht.
Der BeQuiet ist auch optisch eine Wucht (ich hab den), da können die anderen nicht mithalten.
Eventuell kann er auch ein Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster nehmen, wenn ihm das lieber ist.
SilverStone Precision PS06 blau mit Sichtfenster (SST-PS06B-W) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Hey danke euch schonmal!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Wenn du noch Fragen hast oder etwas unklar ist, immer raus damit, du willst ja das bestmögliche aus deinem Budget rausholen.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

kannst du mir mal deine email adresse schicken? dan kann ich dir meinen alternate warenkorb senden dass du nochmal drüber guckst


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Poste es doch einfach hier, dann können wir alle drübergucken. Nicht dass Quanti dir noch Mist andrehen will !


----------



## facehugger (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Email-Adresse? Schick Quanti ne PM und gut is... oder du befolgst den weisen Rat vom Pommesman

Gruß


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

ASUS P8P67 PRO Rev.3.1
                    Sound, G-LAN, FW, SATA3, USB3, BT, eSATA       
*Auf Lager* 


           	   	 	    € 144,90*

             € 144,90*


Intel® Core™ i7-2600
                    Boxed, FC-LGA4, "Sandy Bridge"       
*Auf Lager* 


           	   	 	    € 259,-*

             € 259,-*


be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1

*Auf Lager* 


           	   	 	    € 49,99*

             € 49,99*


ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS
                    Retail, HDMI, 2x DVI, DisplayPort       
*Auf Lager* 


           	   	 	    € 459,-*

             € 459,-*


be quiet! Straight Power E8 700W
                    4x PCIe, schwarz       
*Auf Lager* 


           	   	 	    € 119,90*

             € 119,90*


OCZ Agility3 2,5" SSD 120 GB
                    SATA 600, AGT3-25SAT3-120G       
*Auf Lager* 


           	   	 	    € 137,90*

             € 137,90*


Samsung HD105SI 1 TB
                    SATA 300, Spinpoint F3 EcoGreen       
*Auf Lager* 


           	   	 	    € 44,99*

             € 44,99*


Kingston HyperX DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
                    KHX1333C9D3B1K2/8G, Blu-Serie       
*Auf Lager* 


           	   	 	    € 43,99*

             € 43,99*


LG BH10LS
                    Bulk, 12x DVD-RAM, Blende in Schwarz       
*Auf Lager* 


           	   	 	    € 68,90*

             € 68,90*


Aerocool XPredator White Edition
                    weiß       
*Auf Lager* 


           	   	 	    € 119,90*

             € 119,90*


*Gesamtpreis *€ 1.474,36


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

kleiner tipp nicht bei alternate kaufen die sind ziemlich teuer! alternative hardwareversand.de - Startseite und Hoh.de - Ihr Online Shop für Computer & Software kann ich aus eigener erfahrung empfehlen

edit: das NT hat kein kabelmanagement! das würde ich in der preisklasse nicht machen es ist ienfach schöner und aufgeräumter im rechner

edit2: hab das grad ma bei geizhals durchgeklickt und wenn du alles außer der hdd und dem gehäuse bei hoh.de kaufst kostet dich der spass 1350€ die 120 euro kannst du dann lieber in mehr speicher oder battlefield 3 investieren anstatt alternate dein geld zu schencken


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal deine email adresse schicken? dan kann ich dir meinen alternate warenkorb senden dass du nochmal drüber guckst


 
Poste einfach in den Thread, wenn du Fragen hast, dafür ist er ja da.

Du hast als Prozessor das "non K" Modell ausgewählt, du solltest aber das "K" Modell nehmen.
Alternate ist sehr teuer, du kannst gut 150€ sparen, wenn du woanders bestellst.
Neben Hardwareversand ist hoh.de auch noch OK.


----------



## facehugger (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Home of Hardware, Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand sind empfehlenswerte und recht günstige Online-Shops und richtig du solltest das K-Modell beim i7-2600 nehmen...

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Außerdem solltest du die Crucial m4 nehmen, nicht ohne Grund habe ich die empfohlen. 

Wenn du willst, suche ich dir mal bei Hardwareversand ein vergleichbares System raus und poste das, du wirst dann sehen, wie der Preisunterschied ist.


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

stimmt den cpu hab ich gar nicht gesehen^^ aber ich würde auch anderen ram nehmen da gibt es besseren fürs gleiche geld


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mr das System woanders auch zusammenstelen könnt! versuche mich gerade auf HoH


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

*         Warenkorb*

                                                                                                                                                        Artikel                                                                                                       Rabatt                                                                                                       Einzelpreis                                                                                                       Menge                                                                                                       Gesamtpreis                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               http://media.htm-gmbh.com/100x100/171198.jpg
                                             Aerocool XPredator Evil Black Edition Sichtfenster                                                                                      Hinzugefügt am                                              24.09.2011

                                         Lieferbar in 2-4 Werktagen

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    128,00 EUR                                                                               


http://media.htm-gmbh.com/100x100/10126212.jpg
                                             Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5" SATA III                                                                                      Hinzugefügt am                                              24.09.2011

                                         Lieferbar in 2-4 Werktagen

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    155,90 EUR                                                                               


http://media.htm-gmbh.com/100x100/10127268.jpg
                                             ASUS P8P67 Pro, Sockel 1155, DDR3, Rev. 3.1                                                                                      Hinzugefügt am                                              24.09.2011

                                         sofort verfügbar

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    129,90 EUR                                                                               


http://media.htm-gmbh.com/100x100/158240.jpg
                                             Samsung EcoGreen F3 DT 1000GB SATA II 32MB 5400rpm                                                                                      Hinzugefügt am                                              24.09.2011

                                         Lieferbar in 2-4 Werktagen

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    46,94 EUR                                                                               



http://media.htm-gmbh.com/100x100/10127607.jpg
                                             ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5                                                                                      Hinzugefügt am                                              24.09.2011

                                         sofort verfügbar

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    417,90 EUR                                                                               



http://media.htm-gmbh.com/100x100/171183.jpg
                                             be quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 120mm 380-1500rpm                                                                                      Hinzugefügt am                                              24.09.2011

                                         Lieferbar in 2-4 Werktagen

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    45,90 EUR                                                                               



http://media.htm-gmbh.com/100x100/10124689.jpg
                                             Intel Core i7 2600K 4x3.40GHz (boxed)                                                                                      Hinzugefügt am                                              24.09.2011

                                         voraussichtlich ab 26.09.2011

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    258,90 EUR                                                                               



http://media.htm-gmbh.com/100x100/164199.jpg
                                             Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX)                                                                                      Hinzugefügt am                                              24.09.2011

                                         Lieferbar in 2-4 Werktagen

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    140,60 EUR                                                                               





 http://media.htm-gmbh.com/100x100/171118.jpg
                                             Corsair 8GB KIT PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 CL8 Vengeance                                                                                      Hinzugefügt am                                              24.09.2011

                                         Lieferbar in 2-4 Werktagen

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    61,90 EUR                                                                               


gesamt:1390,94 €
edit:sorry für die copy paste methode


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Die Vengeance kriegst du nicht unter den Kühler und ein 6Gb Kit ist auch sinnfrei, da Dual Channel und wieso ein 750 Watt NT?

Intel Core i7 2600K 4x3.40GHz (boxed)
ASUS P8P67 ATX Mainboard Sockel 1155 DDR3 Rev. 3.1
Geil 8GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 Value Plus
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5
be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 550W ATX 2.3 80+ Gold
Crucial m4 SSD128GB, 2.5" SATA III
Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II, 3,5"
Lian Li PC-8FIB Schwarz ATX 2xUSB 1xeSATA 1xAudio
be quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 120mm 380-1500rpm

Das Corsair Gehäuse gibts bei hoh nicht, daher das Lian Li, ist etwas teurer aber sehr gut verarbeitet.


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2011)

Wolltes du nicht vorhin noch das XPredator in weiss?


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

danke quanten. Wie ist das bei dem Gehäuse 

Aerocool XPredator Evil Black Edition Sichtfenster

und der 2,5" SSD? passt die rein oder brauche ich da nenadapter.

und...

bei dual chanel gibbet nur 8 oder 16 GB ram oder?
http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Ge...Black_Edition_Sichtfenster_i7302_126649_0.htm


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2011)

Die SSD passt da auch rein. 
Dual Channel RAM gibts meistens als 2, 4, 8 und 16 Gb Kits.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

oka yhab mir dazu jetzt dann noch das LG laufwerk reingebaut 
LG Electronics BH10LS30 Blu-Ray SATA schw. retail


und komme dann auf 1407,45€


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> danke quanten. Wie ist das bei dem Gehäuse
> 
> Aerocool XPredator Evil Black Edition Sichtfenster



Das Gehäuse hat nur 1x USB 3, dann sicher per USB A Stecker und nicht intern.
Du kannst dann das Asrock P67 Extreme4 nehmen, das hat ein USB 3 Panel dabei.



nappy schrieb:


> bei dual chanel gibbet nur 8 oder 16 GB ram oder?
> http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Ge...Black_Edition_Sichtfenster_i7302_126649_0.htm



Gibt auch mit 32MB. 
Aber 2x4GB ist heute Standard würde ich sagen, kauf also ein 2x4GB Kit, das reicht für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

@quantenslipstream: das mit dem 6gb kit hab ich auch grad gemerkt und ausgetauscht, wenn du meinst das der nicht unter den kühler passt gibt es ja auch unzählige ohne kühlkörper. das NT hab ich hinsichtlich oc potenzial und kabelmanagement gewählt (würde einfach keines ohne management verbauen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



n3ts4k schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: das mit dem 6gb kit hab ich auch grad gemerkt und ausgetauscht, wenn du meinst das der nicht unter den kühler passt gibt es ja auch unzählige ohne kühlkörper. das NT hab ich hinsichtlich oc potenzial und kabelmanagement gewählt (würde einfach keines ohne management verbauen).


 
Jop, du kannst dann die Vengeance Low Profil nehmen, wenn du sie unbedingt in der Zusammenstellung haben willst.
Ein 750 Watt NT ist aber völlig übertrieben.
Mein System besteht auch aus i7 und GTX580 und ist übertaktet und trotzdem ziehe ich nur 350 Watt, mehr nicht.
Selbst wenn er noch mehr Lüfter einbaut und den i7 auf 4,5GHz hochdrückt, wird er kaum die 400 Watt Marke überschreiten, das Dark Power P9 reicht da völlig, das Corsair AX 650 gibts leider bei hoh.de nicht.


----------



## Driver76 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 13.09.2011, 23:20 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland So würde ich es kaufen, dieses system werde ich auch am Montag ordern


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Intel Core i7 2600K 4x3.40GHz (boxed)
ASUS P8P67 ATX Mainboard Sockel 1155 DDR3 Rev. 3.1
Geil 8GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 Value Plus
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5
be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 550W ATX 2.3 80+ Gold
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5" SATA III
Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II, 3,5"
be quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 120mm 380-1500rpm
LG Electronics BH10LS30 Blu-Ray SATA schw. retail


ist das soweit jetzt ok??

Könnt ihr mir dann ein Gehäuse empfehlen welches die nötigen Anschlüsse an der Front hat?


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

ok wenn das wirklich so "sparsam" ist kann man das ja ohne probleme so machen. hatte halt nur einmal die zahlen überschlagen (da wird ja durchaus 300W für die graka allein angegeben) und 20% raufgerechnet um ne ordentliche reserve zu haben und dann bei hoh nur das eine corsair gefunden.


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2011)

Was sind denn für dich die "nötigen" Anschlüsse?
Das Übliche hat das Aerocool auch, nur leider halt nur 1 mal USB 3.0.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

ja aber normal reicht das doch oder?

hat das gehäuse dann den anderen anschluss hinten oder brauche ich dann wieder nen controller?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Sieht gut aus bis jetzt  Welche Anschlüsse soll das Gehäuse denn haben?


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

@nappy: sieht doch gut aus ich find das hier gut Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz ATX und mir reichen 2xusb3.0 und 2xusb2.0 vollkommen


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2011)

Das Xpredator hat hat den USB Anschluss wahrscheinlich mit externem Kabel, also für den Anschluss hinten ans MoBo. 
Aber mit dem Kabel: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/641369
Kann man den Port auch intern anschliessen.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

also vorne USB 3.0 1x  und 2.0 2x müsste reichen + Headset Anschluss finde ich sind sinnvoll.


bauen die von HoH das dingen auch zusammen??


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> ja aber normal reicht das doch oder?
> 
> hat das gehäuse dann den anderen anschluss hinten oder brauche ich dann wieder nen controller?


 
Normal reicht das, du kannst den USB A Stecker ja mittels Adapter auf den internen Stecken und hast dann die beiden hinten am Brett frei, sonst ist es OK, wenn dir das Gehäuse gefällt, kauf es.


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> bauen die von HoH das dingen auch zusammen??



Nein, hoh.de baut nicht zusammen. hardwareversand.de baut für 20€ zusammen, mindfactory und alternate für glaub 70 oder 80€.

Du könntest auch ein Board mit USB3 Frontpanel im Lieferumfang nehmen, z.B. das Asrock P67 Extreme4 (B3) oder Z68 Extreme4. Dann hättest Du eine größere Gehäuseauswahl, z.B. Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz ~70 (max. Grakalänge ohne Ausbau des oberen Laufwerkkäfigs: 28cm!) oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster oder Lancool PC-K62 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster.


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> bauen die von HoH das dingen auch zusammen??


 wie du willst dir den größten spass entgehen lassen? aber wenn es dein erstes system ist kann ich das schon verstehen dass du dir as nicht zutraust. so weit ich weiss bieten die das aber nicht an, aber eine kurze mail sollte das klären gegen ein kleines endgeld könnte sowas vll drinn sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> bauen die von HoH das dingen auch zusammen??


 
Bau doch selbst zusammen.
Hardwareversand baut zwar zusammen, aber nicht den BeQuiet Kühler, das müsstest du dann selbst machen und dann kannst du auch gleich selbst zusammenbauen, so schwer ist das nicht.


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Mit einem guten How-to: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html sollte das schon klappen. Hilfe gibt es ja auch hier im Forum. Vielleicht hast Du einen Bekannten, der Erfahrung hat, und Dir für ein paar Bier über die Schulter schauen kann?


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Also nochmal als Zusammenfassung

ASUS P8P67 ATX Mainboard Sockel 1155 DDR3 Rev. 3.1
Intel Core i7 2600K 4x3.40GHz (boxed)
Geil 8GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 Value Plus
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5
be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 550W ATX 2.3 80+ Gold
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5" SATA III
Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II, 3,5"
be quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 120mm 380-1500rpm
LG Electronics BH10LS30 Blu-Ray SATA schw. retail
Aerocool XPredator Evil Black Edition Sichtfenster

Dazu hätte ich dann folgende Fragen noch:

- Das Gehäuse hat 3x USB 2.0 Anschlüsse vorne oder? Aber keinen USB 3.0
- Was heisst bei meinem Mainboard dass es jeweils 2x USB 3.0 intern und extern hat? ebendso bei 2.0 6x
- Reicht das 550Watt Netzteil auf jeden Fall aus?
- Lässt sich der Prozessorkühler problemlos anbringen und ist er leise?

kommen bestimmt noch mehr Fragen :=


EDIT: Bitte nochmal um gute Vorschläge zu einem Gehäuse welches vorne USB 3.0 und 2.0 hat und Headsetanschluss


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

1. Guck die die technischen Daten an, da steht es: 1x USB 3 und 3x USB 2.
2. Du kannst USB 3 vom Gehäuse intern auf das Mainboard stecken und eben 6x USB.
3. Klar reicht das aus, bei hoh.de gibts das Corsair AX 650 halt nicht, du kannst aber auch das 650 Watt P9 kaufen, wenn dir das lieber ist, musst du ja wissen.
4. Der Kühler wird verschraubt und ist leise.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

okay! wie gesagt ich hab echt wenig bis garkeine ahnung von der materie.

Heisst das also dass es kein problem ist dass ich mit dem gehäuse vorne sowohl ein usb3 anschluss habe usb2 anschlüsse und nen anschluss für nen headset?

und hinten habe ich dann die anderen 3.0 anschlüsse?

Bin total verwirrt. sorry


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Wenn Du Front-USB 3 haben willst, könntest Du ein Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter oder GA-USB3.0 Front Panel dazu kaufen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Das XFX Core Edition PRO 650W 80+ Bronze ATX 2.3 wäre auch eine gute Wahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> okay! wie gesagt ich hab echt wenig bis garkeine ahnung von der materie.
> 
> Heisst das also dass es kein problem ist dass ich mit dem gehäuse vorne sowohl ein usb3 anschluss habe usb2 anschlüsse und nen anschluss für nen headset?
> 
> ...


 
Das Gehäuse bietet einen USB 3 Port, 3 USB 2 Ports und Audioanschlüsse für das Headset.
Du hast am Brett hinten auch noch USB 3 und USB 2 Ports, also genügend USB Ports.


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Ich würde ein SilverStone Precision PS06 blau mit Sichtfenster (SST-PS06B-W) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> du kannst aber auch das 650 Watt P9 kaufen, wenn dir das lieber ist, musst du ja wissen.
> .


 
finde das besagte gerade nicht! ;(


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse bietet einen USB 3 Port, 3 USB 2 Ports und Audioanschlüsse für das Headset.
> Du hast am Brett hinten auch noch USB 3 und USB 2 Ports, also genügend USB Ports.



Danke für diese Aussage! genau das meinte ich ^^ jetzt bin ich beruhigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> finde das besagte gerade nicht! ;(


 
hier ist es, kostet 15€ mehr als das 550 Watt Modell.
be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 650W ATX 2.3 80+ Gold


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Finde ich viel zu teuer.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



Softy schrieb:


> Finde ich viel zu teuer.



das Netzteil?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Jop, 130€ sind halt nicht wenig, aber Enermax ist noch teurer.
Dafür ist das P9 aber auch schweine leise, selbt unter Volllast hörst du nichts von dem Ding.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, 130€ sind halt nicht wenig, aber Enermax ist noch teurer.
> Dafür ist das P9 aber auch schweine leise, selbt unter Volllast hörst du nichts von dem Ding.



okay. das ist mir auch sehr wichtig! also ist es preis-leistung doch ok?

hab mit dem 650W NT einfach ein besseres gewissen ^^


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Jup. Ein Rasurbo Real&Power 650W ATX 2.3 Modular würde ausreichen. Oder eines aus Straight Power E8 Serie, ebenfalls unter allen Lastszenarien super leise.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



Softy schrieb:


> Jup. Ein Rasurbo Real&Power 650W ATX 2.3 Modular würde ausreichen. Oder eines aus Straight Power E8 Serie, ebenfalls unter allen Lastszenarien super leise.



und was ist mit dem kabelmanagement? haben die das?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Für die Asus GTX580 DC-II sind 2x 8pin PCIe- Stromstecker vorteilhaft, ein be quiet Straight Power E8 680W CM 80+ silber ATX reicht mehr als aus.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



Softy schrieb:


> Für die Asus GTX580 DC-II sind 2x 8pin PCIe- Stromstecker vorteilhaft, ein be quiet Straight Power E8 680W CM 80+ silber ATX reicht mehr als aus.



und wie ist das hier? be quiet Straight Power E8 700W 80+ silber ATX


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Das Rasurbo ist deutlich ineffizienter und lauter, beim P9 ist der Preis schon gerechtfertigt, alleine wenn du dir die Verarbeitung der Kabel anguckst, dagegen stinkt das Rasurbo so richtig ab.

Wenn du das Budget hast und das P9 650 Watt reinpasst, kauf es dir, ein sehr geiles Netzteil und das reicht auch noch für den nächsten Rechner in 4 Jahren.


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Nein, Kabelmanagment haben nur die mit "CM" mit im Namen.

Ich würde eh ein Corsair AX650 nehmen (vollmodular, *7* Jahre Herstellergarantie, 80+ Gold, Seasonic-Technik...)

Außer für ein Silent System ist das Dark Power Pro imo nicht notwendig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde eh ein Corsair AX650 nehmen (vollmodular, *7* Jahre Herstellergarantie, 80+ Gold, Seasonic-Technik...)


 
Das gibts ja eben nicht bei hoh.de, daher hab ich ja als Ersatz das P9 genommen.


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> und was ist mit dem kabelmanagement? haben die das?


so wies es aussieht hat es kabelmanagement aber ich bin kein rasurbo fan und am netzteil zu sparen ist wirklich das falsche ende, wenn du schon so viel geld ausgibst. ein 100-120 € NT ist auch nicht zu teuer wenn man dein budget betrachtet und wenn quantenslipstream ein 550W NT für ausreichend hält würde ich ihm da auch vertrauen, da er ein sehr ähnliches system hat. zu deiner gehäuse frage, hast du dir das thermaltake chaser mk1 angeschaut(Hoh.de - Ihr Online Shop für Computer & Software ) hätte usb3 2x, usb2 2x, headset und esata in der front.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

also ist dieses

be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 650W ATX 2.3 80+ Gold

the weapon auf choise?


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



n3ts4k schrieb:


> zu deiner gehäuse frage, hast du dir das thermaltake chaser mk1 angeschaut(Hoh.de - Ihr Online Shop für Computer & Software ) hätte usb3 2x, usb2 2x, headset und esata in der front.



link geht nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Ja, das P9, sehr geiles Netzteil, ich hab das P9 auch, bisher das beste NT, das ich bisher hatte.
Mal schauen, wie die P10 Serie so ist. 



n3ts4k schrieb:


> zu deiner gehäuse frage, hast du dir das thermaltake chaser mk1 angeschaut(Hoh.de - Ihr Online Shop für Computer & Software ) hätte usb3 2x, usb2 2x, headset und esata in der front.


 
Dein Link geht nicht.


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz ATX 
so jetzt hoffe ich mal gehts


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Sehr viel Plastik. 
Nun ja, muss man halt schauen, wenns gefällt...


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



n3ts4k schrieb:


> Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz ATX
> so jetzt hoffe ich mal gehts



sind die füsse unten einklappbar?? hab nicht soviel platz für den tower! ^^


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gibts ja eben nicht bei hoh.de, daher hab ich ja als Ersatz das P9 genommen.


 
Dann würde ich bei mindfactory.de bestellen, ist eh günstiger als hoh.de


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



Softy schrieb:


> Dann würde ich bei mindfactory.de bestellen, ist eh günstiger als hoh.de



wirklich?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Jup, bei hoh.de soll der Support etwas besser sein. Aber der kostet halt entsprechend


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

 

                                             ASUS P8P67 ATX Mainboard Sockel 1155 DDR3 Rev. 3.1

ist das schon das richtige mainboard? oder muss da das PRO dabei stehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Musst du halt schauen, wo du deine Teile bekommen kannst, eventuell ist es sinnvoller bei zwei Shops zu bestellen.



nappy schrieb:


> ASUS P8P67 ATX Mainboard Sockel 1155 DDR3 Rev. 3.1
> 
> ist das schon das richtige mainboard? oder muss da das PRO dabei stehen?



Das ist schon OK, das Pro ist teurer.


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

also laut geizhals ist das system nur noch bei anobo.de und hardwareversand.de günstiger und soweit ich weiß sind die füße einklappbar, aber wenn du wenig platzt hast solltest du dir die abmaße anschauen und mal bei dir nachmessen, denn klein ist das gehäuse nicht wirklich. aber ein rechner sollte auch etwas platz zum "atmen" (in alle richtungen möglichkeiten zum luftaustausch ca 10-20cm sind ausreichend) haben sonst wird der rechner wärmer und lauter und das system wird warm werden beim zocken^^.


----------



## sl-baller (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Mindfactory bietet wirklich Top-Preise! ... 

Hab dort auch vor kurzem bestellt! ... Und die Preise die ich vor kurzem abgegriffen habe sind seitdem quasi unerreicht ... ^^ ... 

Beobachte da ein wenig die Entwicklung deiner Komponenten! ... Die Preise schanken zeitlich sehr stark! ... 

Und noch was ... bestelle wirklich nur Sachen die dort mit -5- oder mehr Lagernd- angegeben sind!  ... 

Ansonsten ... zum Support ... die Hotline is sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit ... da würde ich wirklich + Punkte für verteilen! ...


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

mache gerade die mindfactory probe ^^

spricht hier was gegen?
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Gar nichts. Der RAM passt.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

ok also!!!!

Gesamtpreis                               1423,45 €    -   HoH inkl. Versand

Zwischensumme:  € 1.434,43   mindfactory zzgl. Versand


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> spricht hier was gegen?
> 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


 
Kannst du nehmen, ist ebenso Value RAM wie ich ihn verlinkt habe, egal ob jetzt GeIL oder Kingston.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du nehmen, ist ebenso Value RAM wie ich ihn verlinkt habe, egal ob jetzt GeIL oder Kingston.



bei mindfactory gabs den geil nicht! nicht dass du denkst ich suche systematisch andere komponenten als du mir genannt hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Das kann sein, dass es die da nicht gibt, wie gesagt, es gehen dann auch vergleichbare und die Kingston sind schon OK.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

mindfactory will 89€ für den zusammenbau haben ;(

meint ihr HoH baut ihn mir auch zusammen wenn ich frage?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ~105
Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & ~262
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ~35
1536MB Asus GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop ~416
650W Corsair AX Serie Gold Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ~120
128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron - Computer ~157
2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer Shop ~58
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ~59
LG Electronics Blu-ray Brenner BH10LS30 SATA Schwarz RETAIL - Computer Shop - Hardware, ~71
Aerocool Xpredator Black Edition - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ~114

= ~1395€ 

Bei Bestellung zwischen 0h und 6h versandkostenfrei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> meint ihr HoH baut ihn mir auch zusammen wenn ich frage?


 
Nein, machen sie nicht und Mindfactory baut den großen Kühler nicht ein, wenn du zusammenbauen willst, musst du einen anderen Kühler nehmen.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Aktuell würde mein PC so aussehen:

ASUS P8P67 ATX Mainboard Sockel 1155 DDR3 Rev. 3.1
Intel Core i7 2600K 4x3.40GHz (boxed)
be quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 120mm 380-1500rpm
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5
                                             Geil 8GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 Value Plus


Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5" SATA III
Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II, 3,5"
LG Electronics BH10LS30 Blu-Ray SATA schw. retail
be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 650W ATX 2.3 80+ Gold
Aerocool XPredator Evil Black Edition Sichtfenster


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, machen sie nicht und Mindfactory baut den großen Kühler nicht ein, wenn du zusammenbauen willst, musst du einen anderen Kühler nehmen.



wieso? passt der nicht?


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

ja das liest sich sehr gut ^^


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



Softy schrieb:


> Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ~105
> Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & ~262
> 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ~35
> 1536MB Asus GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop ~416
> ...




hmm okay! dann gibt es sich nicht viel! 

also?!?!  HoH oder mind?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Ist egal, aber vermeide bitte Doppel- und Multi-Posts. Die sind hier unerwünscht, und es gibt den "bearbeiten"-Button. Danke


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, machen sie nicht und Mindfactory baut den großen Kühler nicht ein, wenn du zusammenbauen willst, musst du einen anderen Kühler nehmen.



oh man ey! ich werde irre!

welcher würde bei mindfactory dann in frage kommen?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Dieser hier würde verbaut: Corsair Cooling Hydro H60 So.1366/115x/775/AM2/AM3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook 

Ist aber unter Last lauter als der Dark Rock. Und frag vorher nochmal dort nach, dass der sicher verbaut wird.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

okay danke! dann werde ich denke bei mindfactory bestellen. Wegen zusammenbau halt ^^


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Also nochmal an alle Experten:

Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ~105
Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & ~262
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ~35
1536MB Asus GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop ~416
650W Corsair AX Serie Gold Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ~120
128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron - Computer ~157
2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer Shop ~58
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ~59
LG Electronics Blu-ray Brenner BH10LS30 SATA Schwarz RETAIL - Computer Shop - Hardware, ~71
Aerocool Xpredator Black Edition - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ~114


Gibt es an dieser Zusammenstellung irgendetwas auszusetzen??

und

ist e möglich mit dem System Battlefield 3 in hoher - sehr hoher Qualität zu spielen?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Den Dark Rock müsstest Du wie gesagt selbst einbauen. Ansonsten sieht das super aus 

BF3 kannst Du wunderbar damit zocken


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



Softy schrieb:


> Den Dark Rock müsstest Du wie gesagt selbst einbauen. Ansonsten sieht das super aus
> 
> BF3 kannst Du wunderbar damit zocken


 

Aber kann ich den Dark Rock denn nachträglich einbauen? wenn die den rest vorher zusammenbauen?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Das geht, aber je nach Gehäuse und Kühler ist dann ein erneuter Ausbau des Mainboards erforderlich / empfehlenswert. Dann kannst Du die Kiste auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



Softy schrieb:


> Das geht, aber je nach Gehäuse und Kühler ist dann ein erneuter Ausbau des Mainboards erforderlich / empfehlenswert. Dann kannst Du die Kiste auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern



Also ich traue mir das nicht zu! Hab ich noch nie gemacht und bei so einem Warenwert ist mir das zu gefährlich. :=

Ich hoffe dass ich jemanden finde der mir das zusammen bauen kann ;(

Hat hier jemand interesse? :?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Wo kommst Du denn her?


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Gebürtig aus dem schönen Sauerland.

Im Moment wohne ich zum Studium in Fulda.


Ist das in deiner Nähe?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> wieso? passt der nicht?


 
doch, aber den verbauen sie nicht, weil zu groß, der könnte beim Transport beschädigt werden.


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> Gebürtig aus dem schönen Sauerland.
> 
> Im Moment wohne ich zum Studium in Fulda.
> 
> ...



Leider ganz falsche Ecke


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

So schwer ist das aber echt nicht, sofern du keine zwei linken Hände hat und über einen Schraubendreher verfügst, bekommst du das alleine hin.
Oder du bestellst die Sachen und lässt bei einem PC Shop in deiner Nähe zusammenbauen, du kannst dann dabei zuschauen.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So schwer ist das aber echt nicht, sofern du keine zwei linken Hände hat und über einen Schraubendreher verfügst, bekommst du das alleine hin.
> Oder du bestellst die Sachen und lässt bei einem PC Shop in deiner Nähe zusammenbauen, du kannst dann dabei zuschauen.



Das ist auch ne gute Idee. 

Wenn alle Stricke reissen dann mache ich das! wo kommst du den weg quanten? ^^


EDIT: Sieht man von euch vielleicht auch jemanden auf dem BF3 Schlachfeld?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> Das ist auch ne gute Idee.
> 
> Wenn alle Stricke reissen dann mache ich das! wo kommst du den weg quanten? ^^



Ich wohne am Strand, steht doch da. 



nappy schrieb:


> EDIT: Sieht man von euch vielleicht auch jemanden auf dem BF3 Schlachfeld?



Nö, da ich sicher nicht den Murks von EA mit Origin unterstützen werde.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, da ich sicher nicht den Murks von EA mit Origin unterstützen werde.



Ja das stimmt! aber dann darfste mit steam auch nix mehr machen! das ist genau der selbe dreck! naja! BF3 wird der wahnsinn! dienstag bin ich in der closed beta dabei!! wird so cool!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Steam boykottiere ich auch und wenn Origin ebenso wird, und davon gehe ich mal aus, wird der Kram ebenso boykottiert.


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Steam boykottiere ich auch und wenn Origin ebenso wird, und davon gehe ich mal aus, wird der Kram ebenso boykottiert.




wat zockst du so?


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Also nochmal für alle die mir geholfen haben!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!! Ist echt nicht selbstverständlich, dass ihr soviel Zeit in fremde Leute investiert. DANKE!!! Ihr habt was gut bei mir


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenschieber 

Eine sehr schnelle Gamingkiste wird das  Wenn Du magst, Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen, auch Bilder vom Gehäuse etc. kannst Du hier hochladen und posten


----------



## nappy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



Softy schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenschieber
> 
> Eine sehr schnelle Gamingkiste wird das  Wenn Du magst, Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen, auch Bilder vom Gehäuse etc. kannst Du hier hochladen und posten



Das ist Ehrensache! Werde ich auf jeden Fall machen!!! Meinste echt wird ne gute Maschine?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Jup, Du hast eine der schnellsten CPU's, und die schnellste Single GPU-Grafikkarte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> wat zockst du so?



Keine Games, die an Steam gebunden sind. 

Ich hab mir F1 2011 gekauft, bin aber etwas enttäuscht, der gleiche Kram wie die 2010er Version, nur die Grafik sieht magerer aus. 



nappy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!! Ist echt nicht selbstverständlich, dass ihr soviel Zeit in fremde Leute investiert. DANKE!!! Ihr habt was gut bei mir



Warte mal ab, wenn die Kiste nicht läuft und du dringend Hilfe brauchst, wie wir dann hier mauern können.  
Immer mit dem Hinweis aufs Computer Bild Forum, da wird nämlich auch geholfen wenn nichts mehr geht.....
.... meist mit Links zu Aldi Rechnern. 



nappy schrieb:


> Das ist Ehrensache! Werde ich auf jeden Fall machen!!! Meinste echt wird ne gute Maschine?



Jop, du hast die schnellste Gaming CPU und die schnellste Singel GPU Karte.
Wenn damit die Games nicht laufen, dann liegts am Game.
Berichte mal, wie es so ist und Bilder sind gerne gesehen. Am Besten vor dem Zusammenbau, währenddessen und dann danach.


----------



## nappy (25. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Hallo, ich bin wieder!

Habe nochmal eine Frage bezüglich eines passenden Bildschirms zu diesem System! Einen der mit der GPU-Power was anfangen kann! Möglichst bis 200€.

 Danke 




EDIT: Keiner eine IDEE?


----------



## Softy (25. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Der hier ist nicht schlecht:iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6". Aber zocken auf 27" macht schon noch mehr Laune


----------



## nappy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

ah hi softy

was hälst du hiervon?

27" (68,60cm) Asus VE276Q Schwarz 1920x1080 DSUB/DVI-


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Der ist nicht schlecht, zieht aber 70 Watt, das ist schon eine Menge.


----------



## nappy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

27" (68,58cm) Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH Schwarz

und der?


auf was muss ich achten?

HZ?
Reaktionszeit?
Stromverbrauch?

Was ist wichtig?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Kommt drauf an, was Dir wichtig ist. Die vom Hersteller angegebene Reaktionszeit ist für die Tonne, denn da gibt es keine einheitlichen Test-Normen. Wenn Dir Stromverbrauch wichtig ist, solltest Du einen Monitor mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung nehmen.

Folgende kannst Du Dir mal anschauen:

Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" (LS27EFHKUF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die sind alle spieletauglich und haben gute Reaktionszeiten und wenig Input-Lag. Den S27A550H habe ich zum Zocken, der ist schon nicht schlecht. Wenn ich aber nochmal kaufen müsste, würde ich  den iiyama nehmen


----------



## nappy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

okay! super vielen dank!

Der iiyama ist echt gut und auch noch hart am budget! ^^

Danke!!!!


nappy


----------



## nappy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Hab nochmal ein Frage zu dieser SSD:

128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron - Computer


Habe ein bisschen rumgestöbert und habe diese hier gefunden:

Agility3 2,5" SSD 120 GB


Von der Schreib und Leserate scheint sie besser zu sein!!! 

Welche ist nun besser?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Die Crucial m4 ist in der Praxis schneller. Die maximalen Lese- und Schreibraten bei SSD's mit Sandforce Controller kannst Du rauchen, das ist nur Marketing. Denn die werden nur unter praxisfernen Bedingungen mit stark komprimierbaren Daten erreicht.

Schau mal hier rein, in der Top 10 ist 7 mal die m4 und 2x das Vorgängermodell (C300) vertreten : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...94-sammelthread-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread.html


----------



## nappy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

ok softy danke!!! darf ich noch was fragen?


wie ist der hier?

24" (61,00cm) Asus VE248H Schwarz 1920x1080 HDMI/DVI-D/VGA - Computer Shop -


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Der scheint ganz ok zu sein, empfehlen kann ich Dir diesen hier: iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6"


----------



## nappy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

okay danke!


also definitiv die crucial?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Jap. Die Crucial habe ich im Gaming Rechner und kann sie Dir uneingeschränkt empfehlen


----------



## nappy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

ein erneutes danke ^^ kann ich dann mein komplettsystem nochmal posten zum finalen drübergucken?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Gerne


----------



## nappy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3
Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 AMD und 
1536MB Asus GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual
2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 32MB
128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" 
LG Electronics Blu-ray Brenner BH10LS30 
650W Corsair AX Serie Gold Modular
ATX NZXT Phantom Big Tower o.NT Weiß 

24" (60,96cm) Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1 



Tip Top?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Sieht sehr gut aus 

Wenn Du nicht schon ein gutes Soundsystem hast, könntest Du noch etwas darin investieren. Ich nutze einen AKG K 530 mit einer ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1. Damit ist Zocken nochmal eine Ecke intensiver. Bei mir ist das so ein "mittendrin statt nur dabei" Feeling


----------



## nappy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Das kann ich mir vorstellen! 

Aber an dem System ist nichts mehr auszusetzen oder? Battlefield 3 sollte auch gehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Jop, das System ist spitze.


----------



## nappy (28. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

UPDATE:            System soebend bestellt


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Hervorragend. Sag bescheid, wenn alles bei dir angekommen ist.


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

ich würde ein anderes netzteilnehmmen.


----------



## tobibo (28. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde ein anderes netzteilnehmmen.



Das AX gibts nunmal erst ab 650W.


----------



## nappy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Maus
Tastatur
Headset
Bildschirm   bereits eingetroffen!


PC heute versandt!!!!!!


yiiihaaaaaa


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Das klingt doch gut  Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Dann warten wir alle, bis die ersten Bilder hochgeladen werden.


----------



## nappy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Ich sags euch....DHL strapaziert meine Gedult bis aufs maximale!!!!


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Hat der Mann in Gelb das Paket fallen lassen?


----------



## nappy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Ne schlimmer! Das Paket ist schon fast ne Woche unterwegs!!! 

Keiner da hat nen Plan!!


;(


----------



## Abufaso (17. Oktober 2011)

Welcher Shop ist es denn?


----------



## Loro Husk (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Also mein PC (bei Mindfactory und Avitos bestellt) wurde Freitagnacht 1 Uhr in Auftrag gegeben und war Samstag Nachmittag um 14 Uhr da

Ich hab aber auch geachtet das alles auf Lager war, denn ist auch nur ein Produkt nicht auf Lager wird mit dem Versenden der anderen Komponenten ebenfalls gewartet.


----------



## nappy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

ja meiner kommt auch von mindfactory! die haben den ja auch am 10.10 losgeschickt! 

verplant haben die von DHL das! heute ist der 17.!!  

lächerlich oder?


----------



## nappy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

So Männers.....PC ist da und ich richte ihn gerade ein!!!! 

Das ist definitiv besser als Weihnachten!!!!


----------



## Atholon (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Viel Spass beim zocken


----------



## nappy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Danke!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Wenns brennt, bitte Fotos machen.


----------



## MrReal1ty (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:d :d


----------



## nappy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

ja so in der art sieht meiner aus ^^!!!

geil


----------



## sucxevious (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Wo bleiben die FOTOS?????


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Hilfe!!!!!!

Mein PC startet nicht mehr!!! Er bootet ganz normal bis dahin wo der erste Windows Bildschirm kommt. Dann kommt ganz kurz ein blauer Bildschirm und der PC startet neu und geht in eine Systemreparatur. Am Ende dieser reparatur kann ich sagt er mir in den Reparaturdetails folgendes:

Sitzungsdetails:

Systemdatenträger =Device/Harddisk0
Windowsverzeichnis =E:/Windows
AutoChk-Ausführung = 0
Anzahl der Fehlerursachen = 1


Was ist das? Harddisk 0 ist glaube meine SSD!!!!

EDIT: auf einmal bootet er wieder ganz normal! aber normal kann das ja nicht sein! Bitte trotzdem um hilfe und Harddisk0 ist meine 2TB HDD nicht die SSD

Danke


----------



## Abufaso (19. Oktober 2011)

Hast du erkennen können was der bluescreen anzeigt?


----------



## Atholon (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Und was wurde installiert?


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

Nein der bluescreen ist nur wie ein Flimmern zu sehen gewesen! Man erkennt garnichts!

Komischerweise steht nun beim Booten wieder eine Komponente mehr

Irgendwas mit e-sata, was vorher als er nicht gebootet nicht da stand! 

Jetzt steht's wieder da und er bootet!

Im Moment geht's ja wieder aber beunruhigt mich trotzdem!

Installiert wurde bisher nur

Win7 Professional
Steam
Kleine Tools wie teamviewer vlc USW.

Mehr nicht


Edit: was auch noch wichtig ist: beim ersten mal hochfahren kam eine Meldung dass Windows nicht gestartet werden kann da sich die Hardware geändert hat!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Geh mal ins Bios und schalte alle Controller ab, die du nicht verwendest, wie z.B. den für E-sata.
Dann nimmst du nur noch einen RAM Riegel und bootest neu.
Schmiert er immer noch ab, installierst du Windows neu und schaust noch mal.


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

Verstehe da leider nicht viel von!

Aber jetzt geht's ja wieder! Kann es denn sein dass irgendwo ein Wackelkontakt ist?


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Hier mal zwei Fotos von den Bootfenstern:

Auf dem 2.Bild war folgender eintrag nicht da als der Bootfehler aufgetreten ist:

Detectet ATA/ATAPI Devices...
SATA Port6: HL-DT-ST  BD-RE  BH10LS30


Wie kann das Nichterscheinen meines BluRay-Brenners den Rechner vom booten abhalten? Das würde dann auch die Meldung erklären dass Windows nicht gestartet werden kann da sich die Hardware verändert hat oder?


----------



## Atholon (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Wenn das Laufwerk nen Schuß weg hat, oder durch den Transport nicht mehr korrekt an gestöpselt ist, kann beides passieren.


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

wie kann ich das testen? ich denke dass es dann der fall sein wird!!! 

wie gesagt als das laufwerk nicht aufgelistet war ging nix und als es wieder da war ging wieder alles!!!


----------



## Atholon (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Stecker einfach mal alle wieder richtig ran drücken im Gehäuse.


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

okay mache ich mal! bis jetzt läuft er ja wieder einwandfrei!

Hab noch ne frage zu meinem PC! und zwar sollten in meinem Gehäuse oben drauf in dem 200mm Lüfter blaue LED leuchten! allerdings tuen sie das nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Musst du die LEDs extra anschließen?


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

da bin ich direkt mal überfragt! denke mal dass die von mindfactory das hätten machen sollen! hab da ja 79€ für Zusammenbau bezahlt!


----------



## Atholon (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> okay mache ich mal! bis jetzt läuft er ja wieder einwandfrei!
> 
> Hab noch ne frage zu meinem PC! und zwar sollten in meinem Gehäuse oben drauf in dem 200mm Lüfter blaue LED leuchten! allerdings tuen sie das nicht!


 
hinten am Gehäuse ist ein Schalter


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

OMG!!! bin ich blöd! nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil! wie gesagt, hab echt wenig ahnung von hardware und so!  

Danke Atholon!!!

Hab gerade Bilder gemacht! lade sie nun hoch!


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Soooooo hier die versprochenen Bilder,

sind nicht die Besten aber man erkennt alles denke ich...


(sry 4 Doppelpost)


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Bilder!


OMG sind die schlecht!!!! Iphone im dunkeln!


----------



## Atholon (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



nappy schrieb:


> OMG!!! bin ich blöd! nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil! wie gesagt, hab echt wenig ahnung von hardware und so!
> 
> Danke Atholon!!!
> 
> Hab gerade Bilder gemacht! lade sie nun hoch!


 
Kein Problem... den Fehler haben, nicht nur bei dem Gehäuse, schon viele gemacht


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*



Atholon schrieb:


> Kein Problem... den Fehler haben, nicht nur bei dem Gehäuse, schon viele gemacht



Das beruhigt mich! Danke!

Wegen dem Laufwerk warte ich jetzt einfach ab oder? Ich hab ja auch das "Service Level Gold".  Sollte ich damit noch weitere Probleme haben werde ich einfach mal bei deinem Arbeitgeber nachfragen oder?


----------



## Atholon (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

Oder bei mir direkt... dafür bin ich ja da.


----------



## nappy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Komplettsystem für Battlefield 3*

oder so! Noch besser! Danke!


----------

